# Lederer Guide?



## toxtronic (18. November 2007)

Hi Leute ich werde jetzt bald mein Ingi ablegen und Ledere anfangen!Hat hier wer einen Guide wie ich von 1-375 skille?Wäre ned schlecht weil dann kan ich alle mats vorkaufen weil ich kein Kürschner werden will!

Thx im Voraus


----------



## Eratores_Nera_Hunt (28. November 2007)

toxtronic schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich werde jetzt bald mein Ingi ablegen und Ledere anfangen!Hat hier wer einen Guide wie ich von 1-375 skille?Wäre ned schlecht weil dann kan ich alle mats vorkaufen weil ich kein Kürschner werden will!
> 
> Thx im Voraus



Werd Kürschner sosnt wirds viiiiiel zu teuer^^


----------



## Pomela (28. November 2007)

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...21383&sid=1


----------



## Naaruby (7. Februar 2008)

Schon das Leder aus der Scherbenwelt kostet unmengen. Da brauchst du schon ein großes Goldpolster. Am Besten du skillst gleich Kürschnern mit


----------

